# ReVIV! Vivarium Photos



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey all,

I originally made this tank mid-Fall, but I've always wanted to make some changes. Well, I've been changing things around, little by little for a while. I like this look a lot more than the old. For comparison, the first shot is how the ZooMed tank looked upon completion, then a shot from about a month ago, the next is a week or so ago, and the last is what I did today.

One of the main reasons I changed things around is due to lighting - the plants on the ground level weren't getting much more than 500 footcandles or less, so I removed the 'ledges' and added another CF spiral. Now about 1,000 footcandles make it to the floor. Plus, a few of the plants on the floor were getting a little larger than I had anticipated. I like a full look, but not overcrowded... well, a little overcrowded.  I'm sure I'll think of one or two things down the road, but I think this one is finally finished. 

Here's the process:




























Today:









Mike


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice viv....


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

What kind of orchid is in the middle of the photos?

Looks like some sort of Pleuro. Do you have it mounted or planted?

BTW Viv looks great.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Nice man. I really like the plant layout. What's the thin-leaved plant on the ground in the rear right of the tank? It's filling in that corner nicely.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

onefstsnake said:


> What kind of orchid is in the middle of the photos?
> 
> Looks like some sort of Pleuro. Do you have it mounted or planted?
> 
> BTW Viv looks great.


Thanks ya'll.  

That orchid that's filling the lower right is P rowleei (I think it's the darker form). It's planted, but there's a piece of treefern beneath it. ABG mix surrounds it which it's rooting through pretty well. I'm finally getting to see it bloom again, now that I've declared war on the slug population... I patrol every night after the lights go out with a flashlight and tweezers.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

This is an incredible viv, legendary planting job. I definitely have a lot to learn.

I second onefstsnake, the names of the orchids and any of the rarer and cooler (aka all of the) plants in there would be nice.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mike, that is sweet!!! love the biophytum


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

oh yeah, what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks. I havent seen a whole lot of planted orchids in vivs other than jewel orchids. 

I think the plants in a viv should be just as interesting as its inhabitants. Again your tank looks great!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

bobberly1 said:


> This is an incredible viv, legendary planting job. I definitely have a lot to learn.
> 
> I second onefstsnake, the names of the orchids and any of the rarer and cooler (aka all of the) plants in there would be nice.


Thanks! The more plants I try and the more I move things around, the more I can clearly see how to place things to get the 'look' I'm after.

I'll make a short list of what's still in the tank soon.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

onefstsnake said:


> Thanks. I havent seen a whole lot of planted orchids in vivs other than jewel orchids.
> 
> I think the plants in a viv should be just as interesting as its inhabitants. Again your tank looks great!


I haven't experimented with planting many orchids, but I think this one can grow terrestrially in nature. The epiphyte substrate helps too. I have some kind of Bulbo hybrid in another tank that's doing well; it's growing just about the substrate. I tried a Masd hybrid once, but either it was too warm or didn't like being planted.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, here's most of the plants:

Bromeliads:
Vriesea lubbersii & corcovadensis
Neoregelia ‘Midget’
Neoregelia lilliputiana
Tillandsia ioantha
Tillandsia bergerii

Aroids:
Aglaonema costatum
Anthurium gracile
Anthurium scandens
Marcgravia sp
Rhaphidophora crytanthus
Rhaphidophora sp (green)
Rhaphidophora sp (w/ petioles)
Syngonium sp (narrow w/ white center)

Ferns:
Blechnum occidentale 
Davallia parvula
Asplenium cuspidatum
NOID fern
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
Pyrrosia piloselloides
Allies: Sellaginella pallescens & plana

Orchids:
Bulobphyllum gracillimum
Bulbo flavidiflorum
Bulbo 'Daisy Chain'
Bulbo pardalotum
Haraella retrocalla (odorata)
Pleurothallis rowleei

Some are still small or starting out as cuttings, so hopefully a few will become more visible down the road. 

Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Julio said:


> oh yeah, what kind of lighting are you using?


Sorry, I missed this. 

There are two 26W (100W equivalent) compact spirals and one 13W (60W equiv) spiral. I think all are 6,500 & 6,800K. It takes a lot of light to penetrate nearly 2 feet. The upper portion of the tank gets a little dry, so I try to run the fan less and mist more often. So far so good.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks great Mike!

any idea what you're going to put in there?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

otis07 said:


> Looks great Mike!
> 
> any idea what you're going to put in there?


Thanks, Emily. I'm going to try a pair of Solarte in the tank and see how they like it.  I'm planning to add some film cups in case the bromes aren't used.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

roxrgneiss said:


> Thanks, Emily. I'm going to try a pair of Solarte in the tank and see how they like it.  I'm planning to add some film cups in case the bromes aren't used.


See how they like it....I don't think you have to worry about that .


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

otis07 said:


> See how they like it....I don't think you have to worry about that .


I hope not!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Those vreisea look great! Are they mounted on cork?

Chris


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Phyllobater said:


> Those vreisea look great! Are they mounted on cork?
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Chris, the two in front are mounted on cork and the plant in back with pups is mounted to some kind of driftwood. I used a Dremel Tool to make the holes for all, then pushed the stolons in for a tight fit.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice tank as always Mike. Glad you are zeroing in on the look you are searching for.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice viv..one of the best ive seen.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

awesome tanks! very inspiring


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Great tank Mike-I should have known, given the plants you had on hand! I built a tank in the fall that has just been through a major revision as well. I am a firm believer in the gardners approach-always tweeking "til you get it right. Course some of us don't know when to stop!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Manuran said:


> Nice tank as always Mike. Glad you are zeroing in on the look you are searching for.


Yes indeed, I'm always hoping to refine a project. For me, it's quite a learning experience that happens as I think things over. I hope that the future provides the resources and time to continue. And don't think for a moment that I will forget how you've inspired me towards a greater interest for plants, Chuck.  I wish the same for luck everyone (not just with plants, but being inspired).



hylahill said:


> Great tank Mike-I should have known, given the plants you had on hand! I built a tank in the fall that has just been through a major revision as well. I am a firm believer in the gardners approach-always tweeking "til you get it right. Course some of us don't know when to stop!


Haha, there's nothing better than a tank full of plants, ready for those 'special' spots in a display. I'm definitely one of those who can't stop 'playing' with things! Plus, part of growing the plants, for me, is finding out which do best where and how to make better spots for them. Still working on that one!

Since ya'll like the tank, I thought I'd take a couple pics of areas that weren't very visible in the FTSs. It's really kind of a mess though up close.



















Cheers,
Mike


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Even better! I like messes-as a matter of fact, you should see my tank room right now!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Right on! Nature is full of messes.  I meant to say before - I'd enjoy seeing your tank-redo if you get around to taking some pics.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

first of all that tank is awesome looking! ilike the bundle of broms at the top and how many ochids there are! you should post a pic when they all bloom

second! what is that awesome fern in the first pics?? you removed it but it looks like a mini palm tree! crazy looking


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

thedude said:


> first of all that tank is awesome looking! ilike the bundle of broms at the top and how many ochids there are! you should post a pic when they all bloom
> 
> second! what is that awesome fern in the first pics?? you removed it but it looks like a mini palm tree! crazy looking


It's called a Biophytum, definitely a beautiful plant.

On a seperae not, can I ask what that beautiful plant with the thin stems and the arrow-shaped, pointy leavesis? It was in the middle of the last picture you posted.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

bobberly1 said:


> It's called a Biophytum, definitely a beautiful plant.
> 
> On a seperae not, can I ask what that beautiful plant with the thin stems and the arrow-shaped, pointy leavesis? It was in the middle of the last picture you posted.


Thanks, Adam. It would be cool to see everything in bloom at once! In these last pictures, there's a bulbo flower hanging in the middle of the tank... it's still in bloom, but it's upside-down now because of the way I oriented the bark it's attached to yesterday. It has big blooms (compared to most minis I have, but it smells a little off...) - Bulbo 'Daisy Chain'.

Yes, the palmy plant that's gone is a Biophytum species. It gets a little larger than the average B sensitivum that you see most often in terrariums; the diameter was nearing a foot when I removed it. I really enjoyed it though.

Mike, I'm not sure which plant you are thinking of, since there are a few
with arrow-shaped leaves. Here's a pic with the pointy ones labeled:










1.NOID fern
2.Algaonema costatum
3.Pleurothallis rowleei
4.NOID Syngonium sp 'narrow'

Hope the one you were looking at is listed!

Mike


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Mike, a few more questions if you don't mind. Do you use a false bottom or leca/equivalent? Also, is the tank ventilated in any way? And you use abg mix right? Thanks!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Phyllobater said:


> Mike, a few more questions if you don't mind. Do you use a false bottom or leca/equivalent? Also, is the tank ventilated in any way? And you use abg mix right? Thanks!


I do have leca pellets, maybe 2.5-3" deep, with mesh covering it in this tank. I like false bottoms just as well, but I was in a hurry when I first put this together. 

The Zoo Med tank comes with some ventilation on the lower front, but I added silicone to cover it. I also siliconed a glass panel over the screen top, so the only ventilation comes from the cracks around the door and lid. I left the screen in place as a fail-safe in case the glass ever breaks. There is also a 40mm computer fan inside the tank that I try to run for a few hours/day for internal circulation. In another tank that stays more moist and humid, the fan runs all day to dry things off after 2 to 3 mistings/day.

Yeah, the substrate is ABG, which I use in all my frog/display tanks. The depth ranges from ~1.5" in the front to about 4" near the back. I'm pleased with how well the plants do and how well the mix holds up over time.

Mike


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats a nicely done tank! I love the NOID Syngonium


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

JoshH said:


> Thats a nicely done tank! I love the NOID Syngonium


Thanks, Josh! There's always hope for an old tank! That is a great Syngonium, I've been able to enjoy it in the form you see (and have ), but it can become a monster vine...  That plant is a great addition to my collection, like many others, thanks trading with others here on DB. 

Best,
Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, time for another update! A few plants have been added, as well as frogs (ever-tinkering ).

The orchid blooming now is Bulbophyllum gracillimum. The large Pleuro is about to bloom in a few days too. 










Almost forgot the frogs! 





























Mike


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking sweet!!!!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Dude, that is one bad orchid! Frogs look great, next time you have pums to spare let me know.....


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Mike
thats looking so good! A real 'community' of plants that make the viv look natural.
Great frogs too! 

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the good words guys! 

Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a quick update - the Pleurothallis rowleii has begun to bloom! There are about five or more leaves with flower spikes at different stages of blooming. 

I've kept the slug population down, so now this plant and others that were trying to bloom, grow roots, or grow new leaves are starting to pick up. Hopefully, I'm not selecting for a pop of 'smart slugs', because they are getting harder to find these days. lol 










This one makes me think of an angry duck. 









Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks good Mike, how's that male doing?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Mike. Your male is doing very well. He is always out exploring and I never know where I'll find him next. He's also become a strong caller over the last month.  But I just can't seem to get him to pose for a calling shot - I might have to call in a frog whisperer. 

Mike





Corpus Callosum said:


> Looks good Mike, how's that male doing?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I made a some improvements a few months back. The fern in back (Blechnum occidentale) was quickly getting too large, so I removed it. I also moved the vine from right to left allowing more light reach the Pleurothallis, plus I think it looks better this way. Plucking slugs nightly for weeks rendered great results - I have only seen two slugs since July! So, all the aroids and orchids that were struggling before are now making new growths and flowers.  Oh, and I removed the Syngonium sp., it was getting pretty tall and shading out the plants beneath.











































Mike


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice!!! what are the dimensions of this viv?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like 18x18x24 Zoo Med


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Julio. 

Correct, it is an 18x18x24 zoo med, Chris. I'm not a big fan of zoo med, but I got a good deal on the tank.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Really? I actually like them, the single door is cooler to me so all my 18x18x24s are Zoo Meds - if they made bigger sizes all my tanks would probably be them


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I also like the single door better. However, the door-release latch broke after about a week... and I've yet to have one break on an exo terra. Could have been a freak accident I guess.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mike, what kind of lighting you have over that tank?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> I also like the single door better. However, the door-release latch broke after about a week... and I've yet to have one break on an exo terra. Could have been a freak accident I guess.


No I heard of that happening before but just not to me, I guess there's kind of a technique or finesse to opening those haha. So how did you fix it?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice! The Vrieseas are awesome looking, I'll have to get some of those. Whats the climbing vine on the left, looks like either a true Pothos sp with the flat petiels or that Monstera you gave me at MARS?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Julio said:


> Mike, what kind of lighting you have over that tank?


I had two 6,500K 75W equivalent spiral compacts from Walmart and one 5,500K 60W equivalent... Just moved the tank to a lower traffic/higher up area two days ago, so now the lighting comes from half a 36" 6,700K 96W compact (another 18" tank shares the light) and one 6,500K spiral bulb. Although it sounds warmer, this spot is actually cooler, which is also an improvement. 



ChrisK said:


> No I heard of that happening before but just not to me, I guess there's kind of a technique or finesse to opening those haha. So how did you fix it?


That's what I was thinking at the time. lol I must have not been finessing it right. Funny enough, I never really fixed it. Just before frogs went in, I added a lock latch to the outside as a fail-safe. Do you recall the place near the top inside of the tank frame where the door closes snugly? I just push the door until it catches on that piece of rubber... hoping it doesn't wear out for a while.



JoshH said:


> Very nice! The Vrieseas are awesome looking, I'll have to get some of those. Whats the climbing vine on the left, looks like either a true Pothos sp with the flat petiels or that Monstera you gave me at MARS?


Thanks, Josh. Those are corcovadensis and lubbersii. The flat petiole climbing aroid doesn't have a name, all I know is that it was purported to have been collected in Panama, so Monstera is a good guess as to the genus. Could be an odd kind of Philo... Leaves stay 2" or under in my tanks. I can get you a cutting the next time we swap.

A close-up of the plant from a while back:









And a tank shot from another angle:


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

At 1st glance of the plant photo, the 1st thing I thought I saw was a cat peering through long the wood near the top. Let me know if you see it too!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting, not sure that I can see the cat, although the cork bark does look a little funny there. Maybe it's like those posters you unfocus your eyes for and stare until an object materializes... I'm hit or miss with those.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Another little update:

Added another female Solarte - she and the male began courting the first day.  Two clutches so far, but they aren't viable. *fingers crossed*

I wanted to give them more options for deposition, so I added a some nut pods lined (inside) with silicone, plus three film cans. Also, I removed the vine and placed a cork branch across the floor to give them more cover.










Plants on the side are growing in well:









Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that tank looks sweeter every time i see it.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Alright, it's about time I subscribed to this thread.... cuz this tank is TOPNOTCH!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome tank Mike. I'm sure the female solarte is very happy in there. Hopefully you start getting some good clutches.
Scott


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! I hope it continues to look better over time. I'll post another update in a couple months, once some cuttings grow up. Not sure if I'm done fiddling, but I think I'll leave it like this for a while.



boombotty said:


> Awesome tank Mike. I'm sure the female solarte is very happy in there. Hopefully you start getting some good clutches.
> Scott


I think she's pretty happy.  This is the first time the male has bred (he's about 10 months old), so I'm hopeful that he will get the hang of it soon. Thanks again, Scott!

Mike


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure if I'm done fiddling, but I think I'll leave it like this for a while.

Yea, try it! I find it impossible not to....................... mmmmmmmmmmm I'll just try and see what that looks like!

Looking good Mike.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Mworks said:


> Not sure if I'm done fiddling, but I think I'll leave it like this for a while.
> 
> Yea, try it! I find it impossible not to....................... mmmmmmmmmmm I'll just try and see what that looks like!
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's the truth, it's too much fun to quit! Better late than never though, I suppose. Can't expect every good ideas to happen all once, can we?  

Thanks, Marcus.

Mike


----------

